# Question for the Pros



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

My answer to your question is no.

In Washington only our state indoor tournaments are held at different locations due to weather and crossing the passes. But everything else is in one location. I am no pro but outdoors I will pay to shoot with any pro.


----------

